# Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

					Passend zur Gamescom haben wir zusammen mit Alternate diesen hochwertigen Spiele-PC konfiguriert, schließlich stehen dieses Jahr noch einige Top-Titel wie GTA 5, Far Cry 4 oder Project Cars im Release-Kalender.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Mit gescheitem NT und CPU Kühler hätte es was werden können


----------



## Harti600 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wo bleiben denn unsere Netzteilfetischisten ? Für nen Fertig-Pc finde ich den Preis akzeptabel.


----------



## skyhigh5 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Sorry, aber die Wahl des NT's ist mir unbegreiflich.

Die billigste Netzteilserie, vom fragwürdigen Hersteller Corsair(zumindest was diesen Markt anbelangt).

Dazu eine AIO WaKü, was aber vermutlich mit Optik zu tun hat...

Preis ist ganz ok.


----------



## criss vaughn (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit gescheitem NT und CPU Kühler hätte es was werden können


 
Mehr gibt's dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## FTTH (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Als CPU-Kühler den Himalaya 2 und als Netzteil das E9 450W = billiger, leiser und sparsamer. Abgesehen davon ist eine Grafikkarte mit der Leistung einer GTX 770 mit nur 2 GiB VRAM auch nicht mehr empfehlenswert. Aber NVIDIA verkauft sich ja besser...  Warum diese komische Konfiguration?


----------



## Caloonx (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ist besser als ~80% aller anderen Fertig-PCs


----------



## Goyoma (5. August 2014)

Wad ist das denn?!

Eine leise 770 damit der Pc leise bleibt und dann eine verdammte H60 die mega aufdreht? Das ist eine mieße Kombi 

Und das NT 
Irgendwie stimmt das System von oben bis unten nicht.

Und warum eigentlich die 770 wenn eine 280x mehr Leistung hat und dazu noch 3gb?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Über die Karte kann man streiten ob nun AMD oder NVidia. Aber in dem Punkt das es langsam mit 2GB VRAM eng werden kann stimme ich zu


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. August 2014)

Weil Nvidia GEIL ist und AMD SCHROTT ist. Cool finde ich GTA V - soll sogar Mantle unterstützen und ne Nvidia Karte.


----------



## Goyoma (5. August 2014)

Ich hoffe das war ironisch gemeint 

Cool, dann wird Gta 5 auf meinem Rechner gut laufen


----------



## Panagianus (5. August 2014)

Der Pc is nen verspäteter Aprilscherz oder?


----------



## skyhigh5 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



Panagianus schrieb:


> Der Pc is nen verspäteter Aprilscherz oder?


So schlimm ist es jetzt auch nicht 

Klar ist der suboptimal aber es hapert nicht an ALLEN Stellen


----------



## cuban13581 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Was ist denn an einem Corsair Netzteil schlecht? Und wenn jemand eine Nvidia Grafikkarte haben möchte und nicht sein PC selbst zusammenbauen möchte , spricht doch nichts dagegen. Und der Preis für die Hardware ist doch auch nicht schlecht. Da kenne ich ganz andere Angebote siehe Media Markt , Saturn und Co.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. August 2014)

Für den Preis hat man nen i7 + R290 also echt tolles P/L. Aber AMD ist ja Schrott


----------



## FTTH (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an einem Corsair Netzteil schlecht? Und wenn jemand eine Nvidia Grafikkarte haben möchte und nicht sein PC selbst zusammenbauen möchte , spricht doch nichts dagegen. Und der Preis für die Hardware ist doch auch nicht schlecht. Da kenne ich ganz andere Angebote siehe Media Markt , Saturn und Co.


Denkst du ernsthaft alle Corsair-Netzteile sind gleich.


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Warum verbaut man denn ne Kompaktwasserkühlung, die nicht wirklich potenter wie ein ordentlicher Luftkühler und dabei auch noch lauter ist? Stand das nicht genau so auch in einer der letzten Ausgaben der PCGH-Print...

Ich hätt zudem wohl eher ne ordentliche R9 290 (Powercolor PCS+) samt BQ E9 480/Seasonic G550W *PCGH-Edition* verbaut. Aber auf mich und andere will/kann/möchte ja keiner hören. Nun gut, es gibt wesentlich schlechtere Fertigknechte (One/XMX/Turtle und wie sie alle heißen...).

Seh ich das richtig: das hier verbaute Corsair CX600M hat nicht einmal die 80+Bronze-Zertifizierung? Schwach PCGH, sehr schwach

Gruß


----------



## FTTH (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bronze schafft es schon noch.


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



FTTH schrieb:


> Bronze schafft es schon noch.


Achja und warum wirbt man dann nicht damit auf dem Kleber

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Understatement?


----------



## FTTH (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

CX Series Auch Geizhals sieht das so.


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Die Wahl des Netzteils dürfte sich halt dadurch begründen lassen, dass Alternate/PCGH wieder ein gutes Angebot von Corsair bekommen haben wird für die Kombination Gehäuse + Netzteil. War bei einem vorherigen PCGH PC schon mal so.
In dem Fall kommt halt noch die H60 dazu.


----------



## Tischi89 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

man hätte für den preis doch auch ne r 290 verbauen können...die hätte für die kommenden spiele wenigstens etwas mehr vram
2gb wird da sehr kanpp werden


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Mal wieder NVidia, ne Brüll"wasserkühlung" und ein mieses Netzteil.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



> Mal wieder NVidia


 Schlecht ist die Karte ja nicht


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

So war das ja auch nicht gemeint, aber PCGH lässt wirklich fast nur NVidia-Karten verbauen... Und das ist was was sicher auch nicht nur mich stört.


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



FTTH schrieb:


> CX Series Auch Geizhals sieht das so.


Nuja, auf den ersten Blick sieht man davon nix:


Corsair CX Series Modular CX600M 600W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020060) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Yutshi (5. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Schlecht ist die Karte ja nicht


 
Das stimmt...

Und _"Im aktuellen 3D Mark erreicht der Rechner im Fire-Strike-Benchmark gute 6.909 Punkte."_, welche ich mit meinem 2500K und einer GTX770 Jetstream mit 7313 Punkten wunderlicher Weise noch übersteige...   
Wohl gemerkt, die Karte ist nicht übertaktet, sie fährt nur ihren eigenen Boost...


----------



## IluBabe (6. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



FTTH schrieb:


> Als CPU-Kühler den Himalaya 2 und als Netzteil das E9 450W = billiger, leiser und sparsamer. Abgesehen davon ist eine Grafikkarte mit der Leistung einer GTX 770 mit nur 2 GiB VRAM auch nicht mehr empfehlenswert. Aber NVIDIA verkauft sich ja besser...  Warum diese komische Konfiguration?


Ist nur dumm gelaufen dass ins Carbide 200R kein Himalaya 2 reinpasst.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Die Wahl des Netzteils dürfte sich halt dadurch begründen lassen, dass Alternate/PCGH wieder ein gutes Angebot von Corsair bekommen haben wird für die Kombination Gehäuse + Netzteil. War bei einem vorherigen PCGH PC schon mal so.
> In dem Fall kommt halt noch die H60 dazu.


 
So ist es, sonst wäre der gute Preis auch gar nicht möglich gewesen. Wie gesagt dieser Rechner ist eine Gemeinschaftsproduktion von Alternate und PCGH und kein reiner PCGH-PC wie die anderen Systeme.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Dafür 1150€ bezahlen und ihr nennt das noch guten Preis?
Als erstes müsste das Netzteil entsorgt werden. Dann müsste der H60 raus.
Also noch mal Geld reinstecken.


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

@ *PCGH_Daniel_W*
Ich habe da eine Frage, die ich schon lange mal stellen wollte. 
Vor einiger Zeit hab ich mir mal die ganzen verschiedenen Editionen der PCGH-PCs genauer angeschaut. Und da ist mir eines ganz deutlich aufgefallen: In keinem der PCs ist eine Soundkarte verbaut. Gibt es denn einen Grund dafür? 
Meiner Meinung nach trägt der Sound sehr stark zur Atmosphäre bei, aber er wird leider viel zu oft vernachlässigt. 

Ein PCGH-PC mit Soundkarte wäre doch eine Idee für eure nächste Limited Edition, oder? 
Eine andere Idee wäre der PCGH-Community PC. Wie der Name schon sagt, mit ausgewählten Produkten durch die PCGH-Community. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Was regen sich manche hier eigentlich so auf ?
Der PC ist wie alle PCGH-PC's für Alternate Kunden gedacht die keine Lust haben sich einen PC zusammenzustellen und ihn zusammenzubauen (oder es nicht können) und nicht für uns PCGHX Nutzer und fleißige PCGH-Leser die wissen wie man einen ordentlichen PC zusammenstellt und zusammenbaut.

Das "wir" solche PCs nicht kaufen ist der Redaktion bestimmt bewusst.


----------



## Maqama (7. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was regen sich manche hier eigentlich so auf ?
> Der PC ist wie alle PCGH-PC's für Alternate Kunden gedacht die keine Lust haben sich einen PC zusammenzustellen und ihn zusammenzubauen (oder es nicht können) und nicht für uns PCGHX Nutzer und fleißige PCGH-Leser die wissen wie man einen ordentlichen PC zusammenstellt und zusammenbaut.
> 
> Das "wir" solche PCs nicht kaufen ist der Redaktion bestimmt bewusst.


 
Da magst du schon Recht haben, aber warum verbaut man vorsätzlich, eher suboptimale Komponenten?
Nur weil man von Corsair Rabbat bekommt? Mit einem 30€ Luftkühler und einem vernünftigen Netzteil würde mal wohl kaum viel teurer fahren.
Dann wäre der PC wenigstens eine Alternative zum Selbstbau, er wäre halt bloß etwas teurer.
Mit den Komponenten zu dem Preis, würde ich das Teil niemandem empfehlen, da man im Selbstbau nicht nur massig Geld spart, man erhält auch einen wertigeren und leiseren Rechner.
Für mich total unverständlich.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



<> schrieb:


> @ *PCGH_Daniel_W*
> Ich habe da eine Frage, die ich schon lange mal stellen wollte.
> Vor einiger Zeit hab ich mir mal die ganzen verschiedenen Editionen der PCGH-PCs genauer angeschaut. Und da ist mir eines ganz deutlich aufgefallen: In keinem der PCs ist eine Soundkarte verbaut. Gibt es denn einen Grund dafür?
> Meiner Meinung nach trägt der Sound sehr stark zur Atmosphäre bei, aber er wird leider viel zu oft vernachlässigt.
> ...


 
Also in erster Linie richten sich die PCs natürlich an Leute, die den PC nicht aufschrauben oder basteln wollen. Bei der Soundkarte ist das dagegen so eine Sache: Wer darauf wirklich großen Wert legt, der möchte vermutlich selbst entscheiden welche Soundkarte verbaut wird. Jetzt aber pauschal in allen PCGH-PCs eine teure Soundkarte zu verbauen, die die meisten User gar nicht zu schätzen wissen, halte ich für den falschen Weg, die sollen dann lieber gleich eine Soundkarte mit in den Warenkorb legen. Für alle anderen reicht der Onboard-Sound vom Mainboard. Für Sonder-Editionen etc. gebe ich dir aber Recht, da könnte man das durchaus mal machen, danke für den guten Tipp!


----------



## facehugger (7. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



<> schrieb:


> Eine andere Idee wäre der PCGH-Community PC. Wie der Name schon sagt, mit ausgewählten Produkten durch die PCGH-Community.


*Das* wär doch mal ne Maßnahme. Wär ich sofort dabei

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. August 2014)

Ist ne tolle Idee . Ob da Alternate mitmacht ?


----------



## IluBabe (7. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ist ne tolle Idee . Ob da Alternate mitmacht ?


 Sollten sie ist ja auch ihr Umsatz.


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



facehugger schrieb:


> *Das* wär doch mal ne Maßnahme. Wär ich sofort dabei
> Gruß


 Einziges Probleme sehe ich bei der Auswahl der Komponenten. 
Auswahl durch Abstimmung? -> Hier besteht die Missbrauchs bzw. Troll-Gefahr. 
Auswahl nur durch bestimmte Communitymitglieder? -> Bevormundung wäre gerade in einem Forum wie diesem hier wohl eher nicht geeignet. 

Habt ihr Ideen dies bezüglich?


----------



## IluBabe (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

wenn man es in zwei Phasen aufteilt also eine Vorschlag Phase und eine Vote Phase. Wäre es wohl weniger verwirrend.

Ebenso vorstellbar wäre ein gestaffeltes Voting System in dem man 8 Komponenten jeweils gegen ein Konkurrenz produkt stellt. Dann wiederum die Gewinner in einem zweiten Durchlauf, bis dann ein entgültiger "Sieger" als Komponente fest steht.

Man könnte auch überlegen nach anderen Kriterien zu werten. Etwa eine Gewichtung der Stimme anpassen an die Zugehörigkeitzeit zum Forum oder nach Anzahl der Forenposts. Wer halt 4 Jahre dabei ist bekommt bei seiner Stimme einen Faktor von 1,5 wer zwei Jahre dabei ist ein 1,25 Faktor oder so ähnlich.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. August 2014)

Find ich nicht so gut das diskriminiert Mitglieder wie mich, dich und andere die Ahnung von Hardware haben aber noch nicht all zu lange dabei sind.

Wie wäre es mit Voting aber nur mit Leuten die oft bei der Kaufberatung dabei sind ?


----------



## IluBabe (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Find ich nicht so gut das diskriminiert Mitglieder wie mich, dich und andere die Ahnung von Hardware haben aber noch nicht all zu lange dabei sind.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Voting aber nur mit Leuten die oft bei der Kaufberatung dabei sind ?


Ist mir schon klar, dass es auch mich benachteiligen würde, aber irgendworauf kann man sich festlegen. Das so ein Kriterium dann aus mancher Sicht schlecht erscheint ist leider verständlich. Jedoch könnte ich ebenso eine Entscheidung verstehen.


----------



## ACDSee (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mal gesagt: "Wenn du dir unbedingt einen Fertig-PC kaufen willst, nimm einen von PCGH, die sind durchdacht, da sind nur Teile drin, die von erfahrenen Hardware-Redakteuren sinnvoll zusammengestellt wurden." Das mache ich aktuell nicht mehr. 

- Wassergekühlt = H60 - Warum keinen besseren, günstigeren und leiseren Luftkühler oder eine brauchbare Wakü?
- 2-GB  Grafikkarte bei >1000 Euro? - Egal. Hauptsache Nvidia. Warum keine R9 280x ? Die hätte 3 GB, ist insgesamt etwas schneller und günstiger.
- 600-Watt-Netzteil (bei 295  Watt im 3D-Mark) -> warum nehmt ihr kein gleichteures aber weit  besseres SX 460 PCGH oder TP-450C?
- insgesamt 15 Euro für 3 leise Lüfter waren nicht mehr drin?

Ich finde es sehr sehr schade, dass die Komponentenauswahl der PCGH-PCs inzwischen vorallem an Marketingerwägungen und Gewinnmaximierung und nicht mehr konsequent am Bedarf der Zielgruppe orientiert.
Der PC hier ist sicherlich nicht grottig schlecht, aber ganz ehrlich auch keine Kaufempfehlung. Das könnt ihr besser, das wisst ihr, aber ihr macht es nicht. Schade.


----------



## facehugger (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gesagt: "Wenn du dir unbedingt einen Fertig-PC kaufen willst, nimm einen von PCGH, die sind durchdacht, da sind nur Teile drin, die von erfahrenen Hardware-Redakteuren sinnvoll zusammengestellt wurden." Das mache ich aktuell nicht mehr.
> 
> - Wassergekühlt = H60 - Warum keinen besseren, günstigeren und leiseren Luftkühler oder eine brauchbare Wakü?
> - 2-GB  Grafikkarte bei >1000 Euro? - Egal. Hauptsache Nvidia. Warum keine R9 280x ? Die hätte 3 GB, ist insgesamt etwas schneller und günstiger.
> ...


Volle Zustimmung meinerseits Aber: ich denke mal, die meisten bei PCGH werden schon Ahnung von den wirklich guten Sachen haben Nur hängen die bei Alternate mit drin und die werden sicherlich auch ein "gewisses" Wörtchen mitreden, was in die PCGH-PC´s reinkommt und was nicht. Der Zusammenbau und die Garantie ist natürlich dann ein Punkt, der für die Knechte spricht. Was verbaut wird, trifft natürlich auch nicht immer meine Zustimmung, allerdings werden wohl PCGH irgendwie die Hände gebunden sein. 

Du verstehst... Marktwirtschaftliche Spielregeln halt

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. August 2014)

Leute. PCGH verbaut Nvidia GraKas, weil die sich besser als AMD verkaufen


----------



## facehugger (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Leute. PCGH verbaut Nvidia GraKas, weil sich die besser als AMD verkaufen


Ey SpeCi, es geht nicht nur um die Grakas. Doppel Achja, wer ist dieser AMD nochmal

Gruß


----------



## ACDSee (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Leute. PCGH verbaut Nvidia GraKas, weil sich die besser als AMD verkaufen


 
Sachverstand bei der Komponentenauswahl (und in der Folge sinnvoll zusammengestellte Systeme) waren das Alleinstellungsmerkmal von PCGH-PCs.
Wofür steht die Marke "PCGH" noch, wenn auch hier das Marketing die PCs zusammenbaut?

Willkürlich PC-Teile zusammenstecken kann Alternate auch alleine.


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich denke nicht das es eine willkürliches Zusammenwürfeln, der Komponenten ist.
Was ich im Internet teilweise für PC's sehe: i7 4770 +Z Board und 700 Watt NT dazu ne GTX 750 für 1500€ oder andersrum ein 4770k plus h Board und so nen Schwachsinn.


Des weiteren glaube ich, dass es sich besser verkauft wenn ein großes NT bzw eine Nvidia Grafikkarte vorzufinden ist, das verleiht den Leuten Sicherheit beim PC Kauf und trägt im übertragenen Sinne dem Umsatz bei.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. August 2014)

Man kann auch mit bem H Board OCen


----------



## facehugger (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Des weiteren glaube ich, dass es sich besser verkauft wenn ein großes NT bzw eine Nvidia Grafikkarte vorzufinden ist, das verleiht den Leuten Sicherheit beim PC Kauf und trägt im übertragenen Sinne dem Umsatz bei.


Große Zahlen und über die Jahre eingeimpfte Werbung (in dem Fall die "grünen" mit TWIMTBPG) haben sich schon immer besser verkauft

Gruß


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit bem H Board OCen


Definitiv nicht so gut  wie mit einem Z Board, geeignet sind dafür nur ganz wenige und sowieso wird Intel diese Funktion schon bald wieder sperren.

Sie wären ja dumm wenn sie es nicht machen würden.


----------



## facehugger (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht so gut  wie mit einem Z Board, geeignet sind dafür nur ganz wenige und sowieso wird Intel diese Funktion schon bald wieder sperren.
> 
> Sie wären ja dumm wenn sie es nicht machen würden.


Ich glaub, das ist schon passiert. Stand (wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre) in der aktuellen PCGH-Print. Wenn sie es noch nicht gemacht haben, dann auf jeden Fall in der allernächsten Zeit. Würde ja sonst keiner mehr ein preisintensives Z97-Board kaufen. 

Ist nicht im Interesse eines Unternehmens, das sich die "Spitze des Eisbergs" wegen solcher Lücken nicht verkauft

Gruß


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also wer man jetzt den "Der PCGHX Community PC" Thread auf ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. August 2014)

Erstmal müsste PCGH reinschauen  ohne die machen wir nix da nix geht .


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Erstmal müsste PCGH reinschauen  ohne die machen wir nix da nix geht .


 
Doch können wir trotzdem machen und wenn wir damit fertig sind den der Redaktion als Community PC vorschlagen.
(Man muss aber das Geld für Service miteinberechnen damit PCGH Gewinn macht )


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. August 2014)

1. Wir wissen nicht ob PCGH mit macht
2. Wir wissen nicht ob Alternate mit macht
3. Wir wissen nicht ob PCGH hier überhaupt reinguckt
4. Jemand sollte einen Redaktuer anschreiben z.B PCGH_Stephan


----------



## xHaru (9. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an einem Corsair Netzteil schlecht? Und wenn jemand eine Nvidia Grafikkarte haben möchte und nicht sein PC selbst zusammenbauen möchte , spricht doch nichts dagegen. Und der Preis für die Hardware ist doch auch nicht schlecht. Da kenne ich ganz andere Angebote siehe Media Markt , Saturn und Co.


 
In den PCs sind wenigstens gute Netzteile verbaut. Von Corsair kann ich nichts gutes sagen.. Ich lass da aber die Feinheiten weg, sonst gibts hier wieder Beef ...


----------



## MannohneMorale (11. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ein Community-PC ist sicher keine schlechte Idee, auch nicht neu. Allerdings denke ich, daß sich dieser PC dann nicht verkaufen würde. 
Einfacher Grund: Alle die Experten, die sich in diesem Fall für die Komponentenauswahl verantwortlich zeichnen, würden ohnehin ein Komplettsystem nie kaufen, da sie Ihren PC selbst zusammenbauen. 
PCGH und Alternate richten sich nunmal nach der Käuferschicht, die letztlich die PC-Systeme kaufen und ohne Bastelei direkt loslegen möchten. 
Im Übrigen wurden auch schon einige Male AMD-based Konfigs, entweder komplett AMD CPU plus AMD VGA oder auch Intel CPU mit AMD VGA von PCGH angeboten. Ich kann durch Informationen aus sicherer Quelle versichern, daß sämtliche Modelle Ladenhüter waren.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



facehugger schrieb:


> ...Nur hängen die bei Alternate mit drin und  die werden sicherlich auch ein "gewisses" Wörtchen mitreden, was in die  PCGH-PC´s reinkommt und was nicht...


 
Da muss ich widersprechen, Alternate hält sich da bei den PCGH-PCs  komplett raus. Einzige Vorgabe: Das Bauteil muss im Alternate-Shop *gelistet* und *verfügbar* sein.





MannohneMorale schrieb:


> Ein Community-PC ist sicher keine schlechte Idee, auch nicht neu. Allerdings denke ich, daß sich dieser PC dann nicht verkaufen würde.
> Einfacher Grund: Alle die Experten, die sich in diesem Fall für die Komponentenauswahl verantwortlich zeichnen, würden ohnehin ein Komplettsystem nie kaufen, da sie Ihren PC selbst zusammenbauen.
> PCGH und Alternate richten sich nunmal nach der Käuferschicht, die letztlich die PC-Systeme kaufen und ohne Bastelei direkt loslegen möchten.
> Im Übrigen wurden auch schon einige Male AMD-based Konfigs, entweder komplett AMD CPU plus AMD VGA oder auch Intel CPU mit AMD VGA von PCGH angeboten. Ich kann durch Informationen aus sicherer Quelle versichern, daß sämtliche Modelle Ladenhüter waren.


 
Da muss ich leider zustimmen, es liegt nicht daran, dass wir keine AMD-Rechner haben wollen, wir haben es oft genug ausprobiert, aber wenn ein PCGH-PC mit AMD-Komponenten im Vergleich zu den Intel/Nvidia-Kombinationen immer wieder ein Ladenhüter ist, kann ich verstehen, dass Alternate so langsam ungern solche Konfig-Vorschläge von uns annimmt, denn im schlimmsten Fall müssen die die Hardware danach wieder zerlegen und einzeln verkaufen. 

Danke auch für das Feedback zum Thema Community-PC, da müssen wir mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Yutshi (25. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen, Alternate hält sich da bei den PCGH-PCs  komplett raus. Einzige Vorgabe: Das Bauteil muss im Alternate-Shop *gelistet* und *verfügbar* sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Komplett-PC vs. PC-Konfiguratior...

Aus meiner Sicht würde eine PCGH-Community-PC eine Endlosdiskussion an´s Tageslicht führen.
Soll heißen, dass letztenendes eine Person die Endauswahl treffen muss.
Eben diese Endauswahl könnte 1. gar nicht vollzogen werden, 2. würden stets neue Gegenargumente aufgewührt werden. Als Grund wäre der doch relativ häufig sich ändernde Hardwaremarkt.


Wie wäre es anstelle dessen mit einem PCGH-PC-Konfigurator ?
Ob über Alternate oder manch einem anderen Anbieter, gar über die PCGH-Website selbst, hauptsache es würde von PCGH-PC´s verwendete Teile in sinnvollen Konfigurationen aufgeführt bzw. zur Auswahl möglich.

Zum Vergleich führe ich einmal die "Ergänzungsmöglichkeiten" eines Komplett-PC´s von "One.de" auf. 
Hier gibt es eine Auswahlkonfiguration, welche entsprechend der vorab bestimmten Teile eingeschränkt wird - oder auch nicht.

Als Bsp.: 
in der Grundkonfiguration ist ein 400W-Netzteil aufgeführt  ---> somit wäre die Auswahl einer GTX 780Ti nur mit mindestens einem 550W-Netzteil verfügbar (dies nur als vereinfachtes Bsp.).


Mit solch einer Auswahlmöglichkeit sehe ich die Frage nach einem Ladenhüter, ganz gleich welcher Konfiguration, als erledigt.


----------



## FTTH (25. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



> hauptsache es würde von PCGH-PC´s verwendete Teile in sinnvollen Konfigurationen aufgeführt bzw. zur Auswahl möglich.


Die sind nicht unbedingt gut.


----------



## Yutshi (25. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



FTTH schrieb:


> Die sind nicht unbedingt gut.


 
Da mag ich dir nicht widersprechen, jedoch zu einem höheren Prozentsatz sinnvoller zusammengestellt als das Gros jeglicher Angebote diverser aufdringlicher Werbeschaltungen diverser Art.

Schau dir doch mal selbst deine Signatur an...
Glaubst du, dass Leute, welche wissen was deine CPU + Graka verbrauchen könnten, zu einem 550W-Netzteil greifen würden?
(ich gebe zu, wer das weiss, kann zugleich ein gutes Netzteil beurteilen - muss aber nicht der Fall sein)

Das bezweifle ich eher...

Eine solche Konfiguration, so vermutete ich sehr stark, wird man im gesamten Komplett-PC-Markt nicht mit einem solchen Netzteil antreffen.


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



Yutshi schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal selbst deine Signatur an...
> Glaubst du, dass Leute, welche wissen was deine CPU + Graka verbrauchen könnten, zu einem 550W-Netzteil greifen würden?
> (ich gebe zu, wer das weiss, kann zugleich ein gutes Netzteil beurteilen - muss aber nicht der Fall sein)
> 
> Das bezweifle ich eher...


Was soll denn das jetzt Das P10 550W reicht für ein Sys mit *jeder* erhältlichen Single-GPU sehr gut aus...

Gruß


----------



## Yutshi (25. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



facehugger schrieb:


> Was soll denn das jetzt Das P10 550W reicht für ein Sys mit *jeder* erhältlichen Single-GPU sehr gut aus...
> 
> Gruß


 
Gruß zurück 

*Mir* ist das durchaus bewusst, nicht umsonst habe ich selbst ein Dark Power Pro 10 - 550W.

Ich mag nicht´s schlechtes unterstellen, aber vielleicht vorab mind. 2x lesen bevor gewisses in´s Zitat gesetzt wird.


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



Yutshi schrieb:


> Gruß zurück
> 
> *Mir* ist das durchaus bewusst, nicht umsonst habe ich selbst ein Dark Power Pro 10 - 550W.
> 
> Ich mag nicht´s schlechtes unterstellen, aber vielleicht vorab mind. 2x lesen bevor gewisses in´s Zitat gesetzt wird.


Leute, die von Netzteilen Ahnung haben, würden hier so etwas missverständliches gar nicht posten...

Gruß


----------



## Yutshi (25. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



facehugger schrieb:


> Leute, die von Netzteilen Ahnung haben, würden hier so etwas missverständliches gar nicht posten...
> 
> Gruß


 
Start-up for disputation? 

Wenn ich es persönlich nehmen würde: ich habe nicht behauptet, dass ich Ahnung von Netzteilen habe. 

@Topic: nochmals der Verweis auf meinem "Komplett-PC vs. PC-Konfiguratior..."-Beitrag.http://dict.leo.org/#/search=disputation&searchLoc=0&resultOrder=basic&multiwordShowSingle=on


----------



## facehugger (26. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



Yutshi schrieb:


> Start-up for disputation?
> 
> Wenn ich es persönlich nehmen würde: ich habe nicht behauptet, dass ich Ahnung von Netzteilen habe.
> 
> @Topic: nochmals der Verweis auf meinem "Komplett-PC vs. PC-Konfiguratior..."-Beitrag.http://dict.leo.org/#/search=disputation&searchLoc=0&resultOrder=basic&multiwordShowSingle=on


Ich weiß schon ungefähr, worauf du hinaus willst. Trotzdem ist deine Aussage aus Post 62 ziemlich irreführend für manch einen. Gerade diejenigen die wissen, was die von dir angeführte Hardware verbrauchen *kann*, verbauen ein Netzteil um die 500W. Solang es ein Marken-NT mit hoher Effizienz, Schutzschaltungen und aktueller Technik ist, gibt es ja auch kein Problem. 

Auch bei den sogenannten Peaks nicht, auf die du dich angenommener Weise vielleicht beziehst... Und kluge Leute fragen eh hier nach, bevor sie sich für ein System mit unnötig hoher Wattzahl auf dem Trafo entscheiden

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



Yutshi schrieb:


> Komplett-PC vs. PC-Konfiguratior...
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht würde eine PCGH-Community-PC eine Endlosdiskussion an´s Tageslicht führen.
> Soll heißen, dass letztenendes eine Person die Endauswahl treffen muss.
> ...


 
Das mit dem Konfigurator haben wir schon bei Alternate angesprochen, steht aber noch auf der To-Do-Liste bei denen.


----------



## IluBabe (26. August 2014)

*AW: Limitiert - Alternate/PCGH-PC Gamer 2K14: Core i5-4690K + MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das mit dem Konfigurator haben wir schon bei Alternate angesprochen, steht aber noch auf der To-Do-Liste bei denen.


Aber bitte nicht so ne verquere Lösung wie bei den restlichen Shops. Ich würde ja meinen ihr könnt den besten Konfigurator basteln, aufgrund der Daten die ihr in diversen Tests gesammelt habt.


----------



## Teutonnen (27. August 2014)

Wenn sowas wirklich kommt, dann bitte BITTE keine Sachen wie "gtx 770 ausgewählt, du kannst nur Netzteile ab 650W wählen".


----------

